

Angular 2 Rendering Architecture - Bahamut
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1M9FmT05Q6qpsjgvH1XvCm840yn2eWEg0PMskSQz7k4E/preview?sle=true#

======
j4kp07
I feel this needs to be said about most frameworks these days...by the time
anyone agrees on anything, a new framework will come along and everyone will
start praising it as the new holy grail.

I'm so glad I did not follow though with an Angular project about 2 years ago.
It would have failed miserably and been difficult if not impossible to manage
at this point.

~~~
volent
What is your last point exactly? How a new version of Angular would have made
your project fail so miserably?

Change is great, it makes awesome things happen. New frameworks are here to
give you a choice, you don't have to use all of them. Angular2 will come with
a lot of new features and Google said that they will keep working on Angular1
until most of the users switched, what's bad about that?

------
aikah
it's basically React, let's be honest here. Not that React invented anything
but that Angular 2 clearly wants to use the exact same system it didn't use at
first place.

~~~
jhall1468
I like that you try to qualify it with "not that React invented it" while
simultaneously using a condescending tone. Although props are in order for so
effectively sounding condescending with only text.

That said, it's only "basically React" in the sense that they both use a
Virtual Dom. The implementation is unlikely to be as similar and the syntax is
very different.

Your analogy is flawed in the same way that calling Linux "basically BSD" (or
vice versa) is wrong simply because they both use a Unix-like kernel.

~~~
aikah
Your analogy is off. BSD always had a Unix-like kernel. AngularJS 1.x doesn't
have a virtual DOM. They chose a different architecture for AngularJS 2.x
which means the previous architecture wasn't that good despite all the praise.

~~~
jhall1468
They didn't "choose" a different architecture. The Virtual DOM wasn't an
option when Angular 1.x started development. Dirty checking was "The Way".

The previous architecture was excellent for its time. The initial release of
Angular 1.x was 6 years ago. The praise was well-deserved because dirty
checking was fast and efficient.

React came about 4 years later and used an architecture that no one else had
ever used. It was faster and more efficient. Now frameworks are converging to
the new faster and more efficient way.

It seems like you consider it a personal affront that Angular is changing with
the times. You seem to forget that exchanging is what makes these frameworks
great (CSSAnimationGroup is, in fact, a replica of ng-animate).

------
bonif
Here's a gist

[https://gist.github.com/bonf/f0064e2779d9c8bc9e6d](https://gist.github.com/bonf/f0064e2779d9c8bc9e6d)

------
SiVal
I don't really understand what's going on in this client-side Web app space,
and I'd love it if someone could clarify it.

My probably mistaken impression is that Facebook did this with React, decided
that even with this virtual DOM, Web apps just weren't worth doing except as a
backup to "real" native apps, and abandoned it.

Then Google decided that Angular was the way to do Web apps, discovered they
were doing it wrong and that Facebook's virtual DOM was the way to go, and
abandoned Angular 1's approach for an approach tried and abandoned by
Facebook.

Then Google moved on to Polymer and its HTML components approach, which might
be fundamental to Angular 2 or might be a new approach that they intend to use
with something other than Angular.

Again, I'm obviously confused about what's going on in this big players' next-
gen client-side web app space. Could anyone clarify?

~~~
vladgur
Your timelines are off.

What youre referring to is that the early FB IOS app essentially wrapped a
webview in order to display its stream, but the webview performance at the
time was atrocious and they quickly abandoned it for natively build
components. More recently(2013), post Instagram acquisition, Facebook
developed a virtual dom framework named react and its currently used in
several places of their web app.

Similarly with Angular which was introduced ~5 years ago, they decided that
for the new rewrite it makes sense to use a virtual-dom like technology at the
render level. The change is evolutionary.

FWIW Polymer is an effort by a completely different team and at this point is
independent of Angular.

------
lobo_tuerto
Says: You're offline.

~~~
skybrian
Seems to work sometimes; try again.

